# Sepsis vs bacteremia



## sanjosedegracia0525 (Oct 11, 2018)

If anyone can help on clarifying the Diagnosis coding for sepsis vs bacteremia; I know we can't code them together, but if we were given both diagnosis bacteremia R78.81 and A41.9 unspecified sepsis which one do we code? or if we were given bacteremia R78.81 bacteremia and A41.51 sepsis due to E. coli which one do we code? Any help will be really appreciated.


----------



## criggins (Oct 25, 2018)

These might be clear as mud but here are some articles I found that might help.

http://decisionhealth.com/ICD-10/Homehealth/pdf/PVT-0715-Tool.pdf

http://blogs.hcpro.com/acdis/2011/04/book-excerpt-bacteremia-vs-septicemia-vs-sepsissirs/

https://www.outsourcestrategies.com...epsis-and-septic-shock-icd-10-guidelines.html


----------



## sanjosedegracia0525 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you so much for your help. It was helpful.


----------

